# Could Ungoliant Kill Melkor?



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just wondering, if the Balrogs hadn't rescued Melkor, what would have been his fate. Could Ungoliant have consumed his spirit? Or would she have just consumed his body and, being bound to it, would just float in limbo.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2012)

He'd be back...

Myths Transformed say he _could still_ come back in time, unlike Sauron. 

'We need not suppose that Manwe was deluded into supposing that this (War of Wrath) had been a war to end war, or even to end Melkor. Melkor was not Sauron. We speak of him being 'weakened', shrunken, 'reduced'; but this is in comparison with the great Valar. He had been a being of immense potency & life. The Elves certainly held & taught that _fear _or 'spirits' may grow of their own life (independently of his own body), even as they may hurt & healed, be diminished & renewed. The dark spirit of Melkor's remainder might be expected, therefore, eventually & after long ages to increase again, even (as some held) to draw back into itself some of it's formerly dissipated power (even if Sauron could not) because of it's relative greatness.'

There's a bunch more there, but that's really the sum of it.

Melkor could not be killed spiritually.

I think the text shows that Morgoth was in a heap of trouble with Ungoliant though.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 22, 2012)

So what you're saying is that Ungoliant, who could consume light, could not consume his spirit?


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

In a sense, I believe his physical form would perish for a while and he would lose a bit of his strength overall but given the fact it's prophesied he would come back and be slain by turin. In any case, she was massive and just consumed the light of the two trees, who's power is probably 10000x that of a sun. Now if the balrogs didn't come, morgoth would be in big trouble, what would happen is up to theory.


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 23, 2017)

Only his physical body would have been harmed.
Ungoliant had the power of harming Melkor unless why would he have been so afraid of her.
But killing Melkor was not possible for her, since Melkor was the most powerful of all the Valar and he could only be killed by doom ordained by Eru alone.



Might_of_arnor said:


> In a sense, I believe his physical form would perish for a while and he would lose a bit of his strength overall but given the fact it's prophesied he would come back and be slain by turin. In any case, she was massive and just consumed the light of the two trees, who's power is probably 10000x that of a sun. Now if the balrogs didn't come, morgoth would be in big trouble, what would happen is up to theory.


Turin was not even born when the Silmarilli were stolen from Valinor, so no prophecy was there then.
If Ungoliant would have tried to hurt Melkor empowered by the lust for the Silmarils, the events would have been a bit different, maybe there would have reigned peace for sometime in Middle Earth.


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 24, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> Only his physical body would have been harmed.
> Ungoliant had the power of harming Melkor unless why would he have been so afraid of her.
> But killing Melkor was not possible for her, since Melkor was the most powerful of all the Valar and he could only be killed by doom ordained by Eru alone.
> 
> ...


 for some time....... Until ungoliant comes back hungry again. Aren't the light of the two trees and three simarils the same thing (simarils being smaller of course). Such power that allows a spirit or maiar to overcome a Valar, the greatest of which. If she realises that power and becomes ambitious, well there may have been a scarier end to middle earth.


----------



## Mirak Dagan (Sep 27, 2017)

Bard the Bowman said:


> I'm just wondering, if the Balrogs hadn't rescued Melkor, what would have been his fate. Could Ungoliant have consumed his spirit?



Could Ungoliant (At her Greatest Size) completely destroy (Any Version) of Melkor? no.

Could Ungoliant (At her Greatest Size) defeat (A Weak) Melkor? yes.

Could Ungoliant (At her Greatest Size) defeat (A Full Power) Melkor? no.


----------

